# Intel Extreme Series Club



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2016)

For all of the owners of any of the extreme editions. P4 and up, post them up. Screenshots required obviously can't have filthy i7 peasants in here 

Cdawall-5960X-4.6ghz
Kanan-3960X ES-?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi! (I'll edit with Screenshot and a story soon)


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Hi! (I'll edit with Screenshot and a story soon)



I have to post mine as well.


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2016)

Oohhhh and I just skipped that QX6700.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 12, 2016)

I still have a Core 2 X6800, does that count? 

Too bad it is on another continent at this time, powering up my dad's home office box.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 12, 2016)

Intel QX6700   in P5E motherboard   boxed on shelf as a nostalga
will have to recase it and provide Screenshots and photo's
used to run it 3.5ghz+ Got to love that unlocked multiplier

Might just put it in a Asus P45Q Deluxe Turbo


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2016)

3960X, 4960X or 6950X count? if so I'll edit in the pics.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is my pic for proofs









cadaveca said:


> 3960X, 4960X or 6950X count? if so I'll edit in the pics.



Of course you clown



Yukikaze said:


> I still have a Core 2 X6800, does that count?
> 
> Too bad it is on another continent at this time, powering up my dad's home office box.



All Intel extremes!



Frick said:


> Oohhhh and I just skipped that QX6700.



Those were some cool chips back in the day...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2016)

Just why?


----------



## Hnykill22 (Sep 13, 2016)

i7 5820K @ 4.4Ghz  ..a very good CPU to have with my GTX 1070 card. i think this setup will not bottleneck anything next 2-3 years


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Just why?



Why what? It's an amusing thing to have.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 13, 2016)

Socket 478 P4 3.4GHz EE Gallatin (SL7CH) Count me in! (system specs on the side, will add screenshots later on)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Why what? It's an amusing thing to have.



I really don't find it amusing.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Just why?



E-peen


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I really don't find it amusing.



http://bestanimations.com/Careers/Entertainment/Clowns/clown-animation.gif


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I really don't find it amusing.



Then don't post in here? It's no different than the fury x one or anything else for that matter. I personally think it's cool to see some of the old X6800's and such. Honestly I was hoping those popped in more than anything else.

I mean if it bothers you we could change the name to the "enthusiast grade clubhouse" and punt anyone who isn't on X38/X48/X58/X79/X99? You know allow those peasant regular i7's in 



P4-630 said:


> E-peen



shhhh


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I really don't find it amusing.


Come to the United Kingdom before we leave the EU
As a National Health Benefit Tourist like so many Others
I Know A Specialist who can Put you on a fast track Program for a Humour Transplant.


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I mean if it bothers you we could change the name to the "enthusiast grade clubhouse" and punt anyone who isn't on X38/X48/X58/X79/X99?


So then i could have joined with a Pentium E6500K & ASUS P5N-VM WS combo?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

emissary42 said:


> So then i could have joined with a Pentium E6500K & ASUS P5N-VM WS combo?



I honestly don't know if the Quadro series chipset would count...It isn't Intel based?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Come to the United Kingdom before we leave the EU
> As a National Health Benefit Tourist like so many Others
> I Know A Specialist who can Put you on a fast track Program for a Humour Transplant.



I have myself an extreme i7 3960X... I just don't see it as something special. Humor or not. A bit spammy without any fun really.

And knowing UK and NHS situation? You are bonkers. We have a good medics ourselves. Medical universities are top notch.


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I honestly don't know if the Quadro series chipset would count...It isn't Intel based?


The MCP7A-GL is basically a very exclusive nForce 730i workstation port for just this one model. So while it is no X38/X48 i would consider it to be on enthusiast level in terms of uniqueness.

I do have an abit IX48-GT3 and Foxconn BlackOps as well, so i won't argue about it ^^


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have myself an extreme i7 3960X... I just don't see it as something special. Humor or not. A bit spammy without any fun really.
> 
> And knowing UK and NHS situation? You are bonkers. We have a good medics ourselves. Medical universities are top notch.



It doesn't violate any forum rules? Again it is no different than of the other clubs on this section. If it bothers you ask Erocker to remove it or don't post in it. No one is forcing you to be here.



emissary42 said:


> The MCP7A-GL is basically a very exclusive nForce 730i workstation port for just this one model. So while it is no X38/X48 i would consider it to be on enthusiast level in terms of uniqueness.
> 
> I do have an abit IX48-GT3 and Foxconn BlackOps as well, so i won't argue about it ^^



That is interesting, I did a smidgen of research on it since it was a model I didn't recognize. Out of curiosity is it still around and kicking?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Erocker to remove it or don't post in it



Don't be so dramatic. I asked you as non peasant why.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2016)

I really enjoy being a member of the Xeon Owners Club....................


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I just don't see it as something special.


Intel thought they ( the Extreme Version of their CPU ) were Special So Did Most of the IT Industry

Or Did all those Adverts Advertising those Special Extreme CPU's and the Exorbitant Prices they were on Sale for miss your Attention Completely


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Intel thought they ( the Extreme Version of their CPU ) were Special So Did Most of the IT Industry
> 
> Or Did all those Adverts Advertising those Special Extreme CPU's and the Exorbitant Prices they were on Sale for miss your Attention Completely



I'm currently reading reviews on the old P4's and PD's for nostalgia reasons. God they were slow lol


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 13, 2016)

This is on my good old Abit IC7-MAX3, (rest of the system specs of my purple haze nostalgia build on the side):


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I'm currently reading reviews on the old P4's and PD's for nostalgia reasons. God they were slow lol


My first true retail Intel Extreme CPU was a QX9650 that I paid a bit over $1200 for. It might have been the very best QX9650 ever, or at least one of the top 10. I ended up selling it to a bencher for $600 6 months later.

Compare what that chip offered to the current 6700K, and its embarrassing.

here's a benchmark from the 3DMark of the time(like 8 years ago):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/6566954




Current retail Intel EE:


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> That is interesting, I did a smidgen of research on it since it was a model I didn't recognize. Out of curiosity is it still around and kicking?


It is kinda rare for another reason,, since it wasn't sold in retail but only as part of the barebone or a bulk replacement part. I had four of those at some point, but one was sold and another one was lend to a friend years ago (it is still M.I.A.). The other two are still working just fine, but i don't really put them on the test bench any more (too busy with DDR3 and DDR4 overclocking).

Some of my old screenshots are probably still online [edit]

ft. E6500K





ft. Q7600s


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 14, 2016)

I just couldnt justify getting the 6950X. Maybe next time around.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

Just stopping by to say nice thread idea and hope to see some cool stuff! not got anything myself though, i am filthy XEON Peasant.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2016)

All that extra cash is paying off finally


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> I just couldnt justify getting the 6950X. Maybe next time around.


So does a 6900K exclude us?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

So here's the pic and story I promised:







I had a i7 3820 and a friend talked about Extreme or 6 core Sandy Bridges are pretty cheap now, so I thought I look them up and made a good deal on that 3960X to replace my 3820. Selling the 3820 didn't went so good, 50 bucks minus ebay, that's a lol, I guess the mainboards are so rare and expensive and the cpu is just not really liked either. I tried to sell it as "3820K" but that didnt help either. 
CPU arrived soon and I noticed that it just stays at 3900 MHz (normally it's turbo clock) almost all the time, funny as I was using Prime. First overclock went to 5 GHz, PC shut off to prevent damage on CPU. Then I downclocked to 4.8 GHz and it went smooth as butter with auto voltage. Benchmarked Firestrike with it - very nice. I then decided to downclock to 4.5 GHz and find the safest undervoltage settings that's 1.31 V with HTT enabled and 1.29 V without HTT.

Used it for weeks then a few days ago tried 5 GHz again with a new idea just to find out, that my CPU cooler is not strong enough. Either I have too much voltage = too much heat, meaning it shuts down again, (that was with 1.5 V) or I have too less voltage and it just freezes or bsods or whatever. I tried less voltage with 5 GHz just to find out that none of these lower than 1.5 V are enough to keep it stable - so essentially the NH-D14 is not enough for 5 GHz. Shit. 

Yeah that's it, I'm back to normal again after trying a while without HTT. I use HTT again with 4.5 GHz + 1.31 V because it increased 3DMark Time Spy CPU performance by a staggering 48% (@4.8 GHz compared to 4.5 without HTT)!

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/410161


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

@cdawall are you still doing this?

And yeah this thread is only for owners of Intel cpus with "X" (no xeons, only pentiums, core 2s and i7s) in his name, there's a good thread for everything else in the forum too. Nobody is excluded, this is just a specialised area for sharing experiences etc on different cpus from Intel which are extreme edition or top of the bang of their kind. And btw I didn't pay a 1000 bucks for it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> @cdawall are you still doing this?
> 
> And yeah this thread is only for owners of Intel cpus with "X" in his name, there's a good thread for everything else in the forum too. Nobody is excluded, this is just a specialised area for sharing experiences etc on different cpus from Intel which are extreme edition or top of the bang of their kind. And btw I didn't pay a 1000 bucks for it.



Yes sorry have been super busy with work lol. Will update the OP when I have a second.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> this thread is only for owners of Intel cpus with "X" in his name,


Well, my Xeon has an X

Intel Xeon X5677


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well, my Xeon has an X
> 
> Intel Xeon X5677


Hahaha go to the xeon thread then.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Hahaha go to the xeon thread then.


You're contradicting what you said, 

Kanan said:
this thread is only for owners of Intel cpus with "X" in his name.

First of all, Xeon is Intel, second, X5677, it has an X, third, you're telling me to go the Xeon thread


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're contradicting what you said,
> 
> Kanan said:
> this thread is only for owners of Intel cpus with "X" in his name.
> ...


Read the rest of my post again? No I'm not. And I don't want to start silly discussions here now. Also "thanks" I edited it for clarification.

Either ppl respect / tolerate this thread and share experiences or it can be closed I guess.


----------

